# Rock and Minerals



## Victor (Apr 9, 2015)

Is anyone on the forum seriously collect and purchase minerals from dealers
either at shows or online? I don't mean for jewelry or beads, that's something different.
Serious collectors usually purchase sometimes expensive stones. Some of the stones
are very high end and beautiful, like museum pieces.


----------



## rporter610 (Apr 9, 2015)

Hi Victor,
I've always collected rocks, since I was about 5 years old.  In my garage, I have boxes and boxes of rocks I've brought home (and moved from house to house) from all over the U.S.  Last summer, in Colorado, I bought some beautiful mineral crystals.  I also have some large fossils.  The rocks give me a sense of connectedness, knowing that our earth is over 5 billion years old. Here, in my hand, I can hold some of the oldest things that exist.  I don't do a lot of purchasing, being on a strict budget, but occasionally I'll pick up something for $4 to $8.  How about you?


----------



## Glinda (Apr 9, 2015)

I have some nice amethyst geodes and some chunks of malachite.  My ex father-in-law was a gem and mineral dealer so I learned a bit from him.  It can be fascinating.


----------



## Cookie (Apr 9, 2015)

I love gems and rocks, but am not a rock hound or collector.  I used them for jewelry making at one time, true enough and still have a stash of stones as well as cut gemstones, but not valuable by any means.  It was popular at one time and there were many shows around town, but I haven't noticed these for a while.


----------



## jujube (Apr 9, 2015)

I'm a bit of a rock hound.  The big problem is that I seldom can make it through airport screening without the TSA agent wanting to know what's in my carry-on bag.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 10, 2015)

I have quite a few bits and pieces which my Grandson is fascinated by and so my collection gets gradually smaller as I give them to him.Nothing valuable though.Ammonites, rose quartz, amethyst, fools gold etc.and some jet, which here in England you can only get from a small place called Whitby in North Yorkshire( also the place where Dracula came ashore in the book!)


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2015)

I made a visit last summer to Rock Hound State Park in New Mexico.  Didn't have a lot of luck finding any good minerals but it was fun looking.  The most fun I ever had rock hunting was at an RV park in South Dakota, where I could climb over a gate and hike into the state forest, where there were quartz crystals of all sizes, more than I could imagine.  You were allowed to collect a bucket a day for personal use.  I usually just loaded up my pockets and some days almost couldn't make it over the gate (and, I'll admit, had trouble holding my shorts up, too....).

I've bought minerals on occasion, but I prefer to find them myself.


----------



## Temperance (Apr 12, 2015)

Hello Victor,
Have been collecting crystals and quartz for a little over 4 years now.  Wouldn't say any are museum pieces, but all precious to me.  All have been purchased from local metaphysical shops.
Couldn't imagine buying online.  Enjoy searching for that special stone, holding it, and letting it select me.  Are you a collector?  If so, do you have a favorite?


----------

